# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Trải nghiệm cùng Sandy Bridge – Nhận quà “hot” từ FPT

## superman

*Từ ngày 1/06/2011 – 30/06/2011, khách hàng khi mua dòng máy tính để bàn FPT S888 và FPT S877 tích hợp công nghệ mới Sandy Bridge từ Công ty Sản phẩm Công nghệ FPT được tặng ngay 01 điện thoại FPT F99 3G trị giá 1.990.000đ. Chương trình khuyến mãi áp dụng trên toàn quốc.*

FPT S888 sử dụng nền tảng Sandy Bridge với công nghệ Intel In Tru 3D (Full Blu-ray 3D) kèm theo cổng HDMI 1.4a sẽ đem đến chất lượng hình ảnh trung thực, sắc nét và mượt mà hơn so với các dòng sản phẩm trước đây.

Hỗ trợ âm thanh 8 kênh và có thêm cổng xuất âm thanh Quang (Optical SPDIF), dòng sản phẩm S888 mang đến chất lượng âm thanh tuyệt vời cùng những hiệu ứng âm thanh đặc biệt, sống động mà các hệ thống âm thanh gia đình trước đây chưa thể đáp ứng được.

Hỗ trợ sẵn các cổng truy xuất tốc độ cao như: SATA3 _(tốc độ nhanh gấp 2 lần SATA II)_, USB 3.0 _(tốc độ nhanh gấp 10 lần chuẩn USB 2.0 truyền thống)_, eSATA cho phép người dùng sao chép các bộ phim HD một cách nhanh chóng.

Với công nghệ Intel Quick Sync Video người sử dụng có thế chuyển đổi các định dạng Video _(nhanh gấp đôi so với thế hệ Core I đầu tiên)._
Sản phẩm S888 sử dụng mainboard được trang bị toàn bộ là tụ điện rắn sẽ giúp hệ thống hoạt động ổn định và bền bỉ hơn.

Ngoài FPT S888, Công ty sản phẩm công nghệ FPT còn giới thiệu dòng sản phẩm FPT S877 tích hợp công nghệ Sandy Bridge mới của Intel. Dòng sản phẩm hướng tới người tiêu dùng phổ thông với mức giá thấp hơn.

​*Thông tin chi tiết về cấu hình sản phẩm:* 

*FPT S888 (E53573-i3210)* 
*.* Intel® Core™ i3-2100 Processor (3.10 GHz/3MB/2C/4T)
*.* Intel® H67 Express chipset
*.* 2GB 1333MHz DDR3
*.* Intel® HD Graphics 2000 (Support HDMI 1.4a)
*.* 7.1 Channel HD audio output (Support Optical signal)
*.* 10/100/1000Mbps Fast Ethernet Controller
*.* Support Bluetooth v2.1+ EDR technology (Max up to 3Mbps); Support SATA3, USB 3.0, eSATA
*.* DVD-RW SATA 
*.* 500GB 7200RPM SATA3
*.* KB/Mouse: FPT USB Standard & USB Optical 
*.* Monitor: FPT 18.5" LED
*.* 2 years warranty
*Tặng:* Điện thoại FPT F99 3G


*FPT S888 (E53573-i5240)*
*.* Intel® Core™ i5-2400 Processor (3.10 GHz/6MB/4C/4T)
*.* Intel® H67 Express chipset
*.* 2GB 1333MHz DDR3
*.* Intel® HD Graphics 2000 (Support HDMI 1.4a)
*.* 7.1 Channel HD audio output (Support Optical signal)
*.* 10/100/1000Mbps Fast Ethernet Controller
*.* Support Bluetooth v2.1+ EDR technology (Max up to 3Mbps); Support SATA3, USB 3.0, eSATA
*.* DVD-RW SATA 
*.* 500GB 7200RPM SATA3
*.* KB/Mouse: FPT USB Standard & USB Optical 
*.* Monitor: FPT 18.5" LED
*.* 2 years warranty
*Tặng:* Điện thoại FPT F99 3G


*FPT S877*
*.* Intel® Core™ i3-2100 Processor (3.10 GHz/3MB/2C/4T)
*.* Intel® H61 Express chipset 
*.* 2GB 1333MHz DDR3 
*.* Intel® HD Graphics 2000
*.* 5.1 Channel HD audio output
*.* 10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet Controller
*.* DVD-RW SATA 
*.* 500GB 7200RPM SATA2
*.* 16-in-1 
*.* KB/Mouse: FPT USB Standard & USB Optical 
*.* FPT 18.5" LED
*.* 2 years warranty 
*Tặng:* Điện thoại FPT F99 3G


*Thông tin chi tiết xem tại website:* www.fptproduct.com.vn
*Hotline:*
(HN) 092 666 8686 – (HCM) 090 8599 247 – (ĐN) 093 525 1085

----------

